# Newly risen master mason



## Colt.barker (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello brothers. I'm proud to say that I was risen to the sublime degree of master mason last Thursday. I'm quite happy to have found an app for my iPhone for freemasonry. Im currently stationed at fort Carson Colorado. Manitou lodge #68.
Fraternally yours
Colt Barker


----------



## mark! (Jan 10, 2011)

Brother Colt, welcome to the forum, and congrats.  I responded to your thread about studying and hopefully provided some assistance.  Let us know if there is anything we can do to assist you in your journey.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 10, 2011)

Colt.barker,

First of all Welcome to Masons of Texas! Secondly, CONGRATULATIONS upon your recent degree!!!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Welcome to the Boards and we hope to see you on here often...


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome and Congrats Bro. Colt!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome Brother Colt and Congrats!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on being raised and welcome to the forums.


----------



## JTM (Jan 11, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## turtle (Jan 11, 2011)

As a new Master mason myself, welcome and congrats


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 11, 2011)

My late father officiated at my MM degree, Sept 28, 1982. I will never forget it.


----------



## peace out (Jan 12, 2011)

Howdy, Colt.barker.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 12, 2011)

So mote it be!

Welcome, you'll never be alone again.


----------



## NickGarner (Jan 14, 2011)

Howdy from El Paso, TX and Welcome to the Forums.


----------



## jwhoff (Jan 16, 2011)

Welcome aboard brother!  How's the weather in Colorado Springs?  

You are truly on the journey of your life!  Hang on and be a contributor to the ride!

God bless ... jwhoff from Houston.


----------



## jhodgdon (Jan 24, 2011)

Congrats man!


----------



## flttrainer (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## jwardl (Jan 31, 2011)

Congratulations, brother!

The journey now begins...


----------

